# Sobering Statistics



## Haz777 (May 11, 2009)

Figure I share this with everyone

The U.S. Post Service was established in 1775 - they've had 234 years to get it right; it is broke, and even though heavily subsidized, it *is not able to* compete with private sector FedEx and UPS services.

Social Security was established in 1935 - they've had 74 years to get it right; it is broke.

Fannie Mae was established in 1938 - they've had 71 years to get it right; it is broke. Freddie Mac was established in 1970 - they've had 39 years to get it right; it is broke. Together Fannie and Freddie have now led the entire world into the worst economic collapse in 80 years.

The War on Poverty was started in 1964 - they've had 45 years to get it right; $1 trillion of our hard earned money is confiscated each year and transferred to "the poor"; it hasn't worked.

Medicare and Medicaid were established in 1965 - they've had 44 ye ars to get it right; they are both broke; and now our government dares to mention them as models for all US health care. 

AMTRAK was established in 1970 - they've had 39 years to get it right; last year they bailed it out as it continues to run at a loss!

This year, a trillion dollars was committed in the massive political payoff called the Stimulus Bill of 2009; it shows NO sign of working; it's been used to increase the size of governments across America, and raise government salaries while the rest of us suffer from economic hardships. It has yet to create a single new private sector job. Our national debt projections (approaching $10 trillion) have increased 400% in the last six months.

"Cash for Clunkers" was established in 2009 and went broke in 2009 - - after 80% of the cars purchased turned out to be produced by foreign companies, and dealers nationwid e are buried under bureaucratic paperwork demanded by a government that is not yet paying them what was promised.

So with a perfect 100% failure rate and a record that proves that each and every "service" shoved down our throats by an over-reaching government turns into disaster, how could any informed American trust our government to run or even set policies for America's health care system - - 17% of our economy? 

Maybe each of us has a personal responsibility to let others in on this brilliant record before 2010, and then help remove from office those who are voting to destroy capitalism and destroy our grandchildren's future.



_I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labours of the people under the pretence of taking care of them. -----Thomas Jefferson_


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The problem could be easily solved if all of these companies got rid of all of the do little fat hacks at the top with meaningless titles. Sounds like what's going on with Odraam's czars.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This is nothing that a civil war can't cure. I reckon our role will be to prevent the war from taking a jacobin flavor, though you can't blame the people for wanting to execute their tormentors. Even though Teddy has cheated the guillotine, it will be fun to disinter his ashes and flush them down the nearest toilet...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> This is nothing that a civil war can't cure.


Every get the feeling that it's coming? Like, sooner than later??


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Every get the feeling that it's coming? Like, sooner than later??


 Every time I read or hear the news.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Every time I read or hear the news.


Seriously.

Obamacare and that whole mess had people SCREAAAAMING at town meetings. What shocks me the most is, from what I believe I read, the government mandatory h1n1 vaccine injections.

Someone comes near me with a government required needle, they're going to be leaving with the needle, uninjected, and massive blunt trauma.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

No one is going near my children without my O.K.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> No one is going near my children without my O.K.


You can say that again. If I wrote what I would do to someone who tried to put anything into my kids without my permission (including thoughts), I would probably end up on a watchlist...

oooops. Too late.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Haz777 said:


> Figure I share this with everyone
> 
> The U.S. Post Service was established in 1775 - they've had 234 years to get it right; it is broke, and even though heavily subsidized, it *is not able to* compete with private sector FedEx and UPS services.
> 
> ...


Well put Haz


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

I can't post; I'm too busy sorting my ammo and sandbagging my windows.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Seriously folks, if you told me there is going to be a civil war ten years ago, before I hated this country, I would say your out of your mind. The question now is which state/group/political party is going to start it first....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

mtc said:


> My dollar says Texas.


Agreed....maybe Idaho or some other midwest state with active militia groups.


----------

